# Meklē produktu? >  Skrūves ar collu vītni

## korium

Labdien!
Meklēju, kur nopirkt skrūves ar collu vītni. Vajag tikai četras skrūves, kas apgrūtina pasūtījuma veikšanu, jo veikali tādu pasūtījumu diezko nopietni neuztver.
Konkrēti vajag skrūves ar vītni 10-32 NF-2B, garums kādi 10mm max. Vienalga vai bultskūve, seškante, vai parastā.
Protams varētu arī pārurbt vītni kondensatoram uz M6, bet tomēr vispirms gribu apzināt paredzēto skrūvju iegādes iespējas!

----------


## zzz

10-32 ir apmeeram kaut kas pa vidu starp M4 un M5?

Veel jau kaadu biskji colliigo skruuvju var ieguut izjaucot amerikaanju aparaatus.

----------


## osscar

Ja tās ir no elektrolītiem skrūves (lielajiem) - man divas ir...tikai nezinu vai vītne collu vai kāda. Bet kondensatori bija amīšu  :: 



uz ātro palūrēju datašīt - varētu būt tavs izmērs. bet tikai divas man ir  ::

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Ja elektriskam kontaktam, tad labāk, ja skrūves no misiņa ar kādu klājumu; cinkots tērauds nebūs tas labākais. Britu salās tās mantas diezgan. Varbūt kāds var atsūtīt tādu sīkumu, lai lielie dīleri nesmietos par tik niecīgu "partiju". Ja jāskrūvē alumīnijā un savienojams nav domāts vairākkārtējai izjaukšanai, var dabūt labu rezultātu, rūpīgi piemeklējot self-cut skrūvi. Labu "samorezu" var skrūvēt kaut biezā tēraudā, pirms tam rūpīgi izvēloties urbīti.

----------


## korium

Pateicos par ieinteresētību!
Vītne ir līdzīga M5. Skrūves ir priekš elektrolīta kondiķiem, kuriem kontakta laukums ir ar 8mm diametru, varbūt tomēr mēģināt iegriezt M6?
Konstrukcijai jābūt vairākkārt izjaucamai.
Vēl mēģināšu pameklēt collīgas vītņu griešanas ripas, google vismaz kaut ko tepat iekš LV izmeta...

----------


## osscar

Anglijā, pamatā visa industrija balstās uz metrisko sistēmu ja kas.... protams tur arī var pasūtīt collās skrūves...Labāk tad pārgriezt vītni nevis samorezus likt. Tiem manējiem kondiķiem liekas termināli bija alumīnija  - bet skrūves komplektā - vieniem bija baltas ala auksti cinkotas, ne spīdīgas - otriem  BZP tipa dzeltenās kartsi cinkotās, tā liekas tā tehnoloģija saucas.skrūvēm komplektā bija tā rievotā paplāksne. vēl var piebraukt kāda usa auto servisā - atlas motorā vai amerikas auto - gan jau iedos kādu skrūvi  ::

----------


## guguce

Pie Frīda Vējabrāļiem atradīsi, 
ja nenoeausies   ::

----------


## korium

Man gan tie kodiķi vēl nav atnākuši, bet visticamāk, ka United Chemi-Con skrūves līdzi nesūtīs. Pēc pieredzes pat RIFA nesūta.
Starpcitu collīgas skrūves virs 6mm diametrā var dabūt WURTH veikalā uz Ganību dambja.
Vēl no Farnell var pasūtīt pa 0.5Ls gabalā + 15Ls par piegādi no ASV noliktavas...
Pats gan savējās laikam no ebay.co.uk pasūtīšu

----------


## osscar

dublierim gan bija komplektā - tā ka ir cerība , ka būs no usa. Jā rifai jau nu pa to cenu varēja skrūves iedot - bet vismaz labi ka metriskā vītne  ::

----------


## Obsis

Par 90% domāju ka atradīsies. Pasaki paldies un atčāpo pats pakaļ uz Vecrīgu pie Pavāra Vilhelma kurš ar porcelāna pankūku rokās. Ja turies pie pankūkas ar labo roku, tad ar kreiso var aizsniegt manu zvana pogu. Šķūņu ielā 4 jāspiež 3 poga iepriekš piezvanot man 29151480 (darba laikā). Maksu (0,0001 Ls/gab) neprasīšu. Tikai paņem paraugu, citādi nāciens var būt veltīgs. Ir jāvar piemērīt vai der.

----------


## JDat

> Pie Frīda Vējabrāļiem atradīsi, 
> ja nenorausies


 kas tā par muļķību? Frīdis uc tml cilvēki nav ne bandīti ne dzērāji. Pazīstu Frīdi personīgi (labo savus audio aparātus pie manis). Labsirdīgs onkulītis. Ne tā kā daži foruma dalībnieki.   ::  
Guguce, kauns tā runāt ja nepazīsti cilvēkus. Labāk paklusētu.  :: 

Sorry par offtopiku

----------

